# Skin on or off? Why and when?



## john_coburg (Jan 29, 2017)

Good morning all
I can't decide what the best approach is when grilling various fish: skin on or off? Is it just down to personal taste or is their an accepted 'norm'? for example, when grilling a brill or dover sole, traditionally i feel the skin should be off, but i often find the skin on a salmon escalope often adds an earthy flavour and a crispy texture to the dish.  Is it a 'no-no', or does it strictly depend on the fish and the type of preparation...?


----------



## CraigC (Jan 29, 2017)

I base my reply on using fillets. I would think that personal preference plays the biggest part. Of the fish you mention, the sole is a very delicate, flaky fish and the salmon is a very fatty fish which, IMHO, fares much better with skin on when grilled. Of the flat fish, I don't think I would even consider grilling unless it was halibut.


----------



## tenspeed (Jan 29, 2017)

The skin helps keep the filet intact when grilling.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 29, 2017)

tenspeed said:


> The skin helps keep the filet intact when grilling.



The skin also adds moisture to the fish.  Besides it's good eating.

I always grill fish with the skin on.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 29, 2017)

tenspeed said:


> The skin helps keep the filet intact when grilling.



Yes it's difficult to grill fish without skin on

You can peel it off after it's cooked


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 29, 2017)

My family always grilled the walleye we caught with skin off.  A fish basket helps.

Personal preference I guess.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 30, 2017)

For grilling I prefer skin on.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jan 30, 2017)

Smoking and grilling, skin on so it doesn't fall apart. No need to turn. With the skin on I like to wrap fish in foil or cedar sheets,
or on a fish basket.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 30, 2017)

I prefer salmon fillet with skin on.    I can really crisp the skin.  The crunchy skin is a real treat.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 30, 2017)

For me, eating the skin or not depends entirely on the type of fish, and how it's cooked. Most freshwater fish are fine. However, some of the larger ocean species can have thick, rubbery skin. Tuna, for example.

I usually only eat the skin when the fish has either been fried, roasted, or grilled, because it's nice and crispy. If you use a wet cooking method such as poaching, the skin will have a weird texture. I won't eat it then.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 31, 2017)

Any time you can get skin on, bones, you are going to get more flavor. I personally don't like fish skin, but I toss that in the freezer for when I make fish stock. Love to have the rack and the head as well.


----------



## Addie (Feb 1, 2017)

CWS4322 said:


> Any time you can get skin on, bones, you are going to get more flavor. I personally don't like fish skin, but I toss that in the freezer for when I make fish stock. Love to have the rack and the head as well.



Nothing like having the whole frame for fish stock. I will ask the back room folks, specially on Friday, if they have any. We have a lot of Spanish and Italian speaking people is this community and also in the community where my supermarket is located. Most of them still adhere to the old rules of Friday Fish Day. 

When I fry breaded fish, or bake in the oven, I leave the skin on. It holds the moisture and flavor in. If I am poaching, I remove it first.


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 2, 2017)

john_coburg said:


> Good morning all
> I can't decide what the best approach is when grilling various fish: skin on or off? Is it just down to personal taste or is their an accepted 'norm'? for example, when grilling a brill or dover sole, traditionally i feel the skin should be off, but i often find the skin on a salmon escalope often adds an earthy flavour and a crispy texture to the dish.  Is it a 'no-no', or does it strictly depend on the fish and the type of preparation...?


It's up to you. Which do you prefer? As far as I know, there isn't a fish with skin that will do you harm but some fish have a tough skin which isn't too edible.

If you leave the skin on it helps to keep the fish together. Your guests (or you) can eat it or not as you choose. It's nice and crispy.

I don't know what brill is but I've had grilled/broiled dover sole in high-end restaurants in Britain and France and it always comes to table with its skin on. If it's served in fillets rolled round something and poached (eg "sole veronique") then it will have had its skin removed


----------

